

Show HN: Find design/development volunteer opportunities - 3riverdev
http://www.theprobono.org

======
3riverdev
Although many designers and developers enjoy volunteering for organizations
they're passionate about, it's sometimes hard to find opportunities. Word-of-
mouth is the norm.

There's a few other sites in this arena: taprootfoundation.org and
catchafire.org. They're great, but are mediated and structured. Although
that's certainly useful for some situations, The Pro Bono is attempting to
cater to the opposite side of the spectrum: concise, "one-off" projects that
can be done remotely/virtually.

More info: <http://www.theprobono.org/about>

Any thoughts or feedback would be appreciated! I think the biggest hurdle will
be getting this in front of non-profits...

